# DIY Kicking Heroin



## Shade

I assume that many of you have battled with some sort of addictive sumbstance before in your life and were faced with very view options to get yourself out of the "stickey situation" u were in... or are still in.
not all of us have money to just get up and go to rehab and its "great" 12 step bullshit program...


but if your thinking of kicken' the habit and your not some rich cunt who can go to a 5 star DETOX/REHAB .. then some DIY things that make it a bit easier to get through with it, cause you can do it yourself, no matter what any cousler health finatic fuck face says.


NOTE: These things helped me get through the first 5 days off heroin,i recommend them an thats it, no negitve feedback neccesary

Every day drink atleast 2 full glasses of sugered water
-boil the water, add suger, lots of it
this helped me with the cold sweats 

Pick up some valarian root or melatonin at a Organic food store
-take as needed, powder, whole, juice, or w/e
Helped me with the lack of sleep

-stay hydrated

-once you start to feel good enough to eat again, start small with homemade chicken noodle soups ect.

-Keep your mind Occupied !READ! , reading helped me think of something other than just quieting and leaving the house to go buy a boloon of black


DONT kick opeiates with opeiates such as valum ect.. its pointless i tried many times

All in all these things helped me get through alittle easier going cold turkey, although now they do have Saboxin and shit programs like that

Good luck...


----------



## Mouse

saboxin is crap. I hate that stuff. 

I say a locked closet and a botttle of booze would help me. me being inside the closet and having someone on the outside giving me food if I need it. heh.


----------



## Shade

ah man no way i could of stayed in a closed room, fuck that i need fresh air and space to smoke


----------



## Clit Comander

If you kick'n get ready to vomit.. baby. 
"you'll need three garbage bins,one garbage bin for garbage, one for vomit, and one for fecice." 
sorry i know this was a serious post but trainspottings the shit and 4 some reason it came to mind. Being dope sick sux i wouldn't wish it on anyone. so my adivice is once ur done being sick for the most part kick, it with a good homie who doesn't use. I'm not saying get rid of your friends who do. but it helps to have a sober friend.


----------



## Clit Comander

"Relinquishing junk. Stage One: preparation. For this you will need: one room which you will not leave; one mattress; tomato soup, ten tins of; mushroom soup, eight tins of, for consumption cold; ice cream, vanilla, one large tub of; Magnesia, Milk of, one bottle; paracetamol; mouth wash; vitamins; mineral water; Lucozade; pornography; one bucket for urine, one for feces, and one for vomitus; one television; and one bottle of Valium, which I have already procured, from my mother, who is, in her own domestic and socially acceptable way, also a drug addict

And now I'm ready. All I need is a final hit to soothe the pain while the Valium takes effect."

hahahahaha, anyone tryed the trainspotting method?


----------



## Labea

i have a friend who tried that... i cant recall whether it worked too well, but he was off the junk last i spoke to him...


----------



## Shade

i would of tried the trainspotting method but i would have to pass on the sopposatories ... fuck that


----------



## monster

Having the right person nearby is good. Someone to help and also leave you the fuck alone. I was this person for several people in my old house until my normy roommates flipped. 

And Shade? Congrats. You fucking rock.


----------



## Shade

Straight up, if my X wasent there with me i woulda definatly caved, people who care whether you make it through makes a big difference


monster said:


> Having the right person nearby is good. Someone to help and also leave you the fuck alone. I was this person for several people in my old house until my normy roommates flipped.
> 
> And Shade? Congrats. You fucking rock.


----------



## Shade

beautifuly put arrow
bravo


----------



## beat_tramp

Shade said:


> I assume that many of you have battled with some sort of addictive sumbstance before in your life and were faced with very view options to get yourself out of the "stickey situation" u were in... or are still in.
> not all of us have money to just get up and go to rehab and its "great" 12 step bullshit program...
> 
> 
> but if your thinking of kicken' the habit and your not some rich cunt who can go to a 5 star DETOX/REHAB .. then some DIY things that make it a bit easier to get through with it, cause you can do it yourself, no matter what any cousler health finatic fuck face says.
> 
> 
> NOTE: These things helped me get through the first 5 days off heroin,i recommend them an thats it, no negitve feedback neccesary
> 
> Every day drink atleast 2 full glasses of sugered water
> -boil the water, add suger, lots of it
> this helped me with the cold sweats
> 
> Pick up some valarian root or melatonin at a Organic food store
> -take as needed, powder, whole, juice, or w/e
> Helped me with the lack of sleep
> 
> -stay hydrated
> 
> -once you start to feel good enough to eat again, start small with homemade chicken noodle soups ect.
> 
> -Keep your mind Occupied !READ! , reading helped me think of something other than just quieting and leaving the house to go buy a boloon of black
> 
> 
> DONT kick opeiates with opeiates such as valum ect.. its pointless i tried many times
> 
> All in all these things helped me get through alittle easier going cold turkey, although now they do have Saboxin and shit programs like that
> 
> Good luck...





The DIY method isnt always sufficient for this problem and "bullshit 12 step programs" have proven themselves to be extremely effective in helping ppl not only stay intoxicant free (exept for coffee and cigarettes of course)for the rest of their lives but also in maintaining happy prosperous ones at that.And valium is not an opiate...and...Tucson has a good detox clinic called Compass and theyll help you even if you dont have insurance and feed you Trazedone and Clonidine all night while your kicking..


----------



## Beegod Santana

Coming from one of the bigger heroin towns in the US (Springfield MA, if you've heard of us, then your probably a junkie) I've helped a fair amount of people get off junk. The DIY method you've described works, but normally only for people who've been using for under a year. The only thing I've seen work on people with long term habits (my aunt kicked it after 25 yrs) is several months of CONSTANT super vision (lock em in a room if you need to) followed by months and years of having someone keeping you busy and preoccupied combined with regular visits to the hospital / doctor. Withdrawls can kick you in the ass even years after, and some people's bodies simply can't handle cold turkey (I knew someone who died from withdrawls over a year after they last used). Also one thing people tend to refuse to do (or can't do) is move away from the dope. It wouldn't take me five minutes to go score a bag from where I'm sitting, and I can't really see anybody permanately kicking dope and still living around here. NA and drug rehabs (at least around here) are the best places to meet new hook ups, so I wouldn't personally suggest them to anybody.


----------



## beat_tramp

Beegod Santana said:


> Coming from one of the bigger heroin towns in the US (Springfield MA, if you've heard of us, then your probably a junkie) I've helped a fair amount of people get off junk. The DIY method you've described works, but normally only for people who've been using for under a year. The only thing I've seen work on people with long term habits (my aunt kicked it after 25 yrs) is several months of CONSTANT super vision (lock em in a room if you need to) followed by months and years of having someone keeping you busy and preoccupied combined with regular visits to the hospital / doctor. Withdrawls can kick you in the ass even years after, and some people's bodies simply can't handle cold turkey (I knew someone who died from withdrawls over a year after they last used). Also one thing people tend to refuse to do (or can't do) is move away from the dope. It wouldn't take me five minutes to go score a bag from where I'm sitting, and I can't really see anybody permanately kicking dope and still living around here. NA and drug rehabs (at least around here) are the best places to meet new hook ups, so I wouldn't personally suggest them to anybody.



Wow I now have an even greater awe and reverence for the people Ive met who kicked demon-methadone after quarter-lifetime or so dope habits.


----------



## Dirty Rig

I've seen a few buddies try to get of junk using the Trainspotting method, or variations thereof. Out of all the successful and unsuccessful attempts I've seen, I've learned one thing and one thing only: FUCK ISOLATION. Locking yerself in a room is gonna do exactly to you what it did to our ol' mate Rent. You'll go nuts, and in a few days, you'll be out looking for more gear. It's important to stay social. If your withdrawl is going to be exceptionally difficult (which all withdrawl is, to an extent), keep yourself in your house, but stay social. Have yer friends come over, shoot the shit, etc. Let them know what yer doing, but having friendly faces around will absolutely help keep your mind off coming down, and keep you from going insane.


sidenote: I know the name "Dirty Rig" is a bit of a misnomer. I never really had a problem with heroin, but the name came from all my old junkie friends. Happy to say, I've removed myself from that sort of crowd, but I learned a lot about that sort of thing hanging out and living with them


----------



## treatment

"Withdrawls can kick you in the ass even years after, and some people's bodies simply can't handle cold turkey (I knew someone who died from withdrawls over a year after they last used)."

The only two substances which induce withdrawals sufficient to end a person's life are Benzodiazepines and Alcohol.


----------



## Mei

beat_tramp said:


> The DIY method isnt always sufficient for this problem and "bullshit 12 step programs" have proven themselves to be extremely effective in helping ppl not only stay intoxicant free (exept for coffee and cigarettes of course)for the rest of their lives but also in maintaining happy prosperous ones at that.And valium is not an opiate...and...Tucson has a good detox clinic called Compass and theyll help you even if you dont have insurance and feed you Trazedone and Clonidine all night while your kicking..


 
AA & NA have 5%-12% success rates and like to blame people's failure to stay sober through their programs on those people's "unwillingness to change" fuck dancin the 12-step


----------



## hutchie

I think medical treatment is fine. DIY has worked for my various opiate problems. But I think hospitals are a better idea.


----------



## Auto

google iboga/ibogaine


----------



## Nelco

treatment said:


> "Withdrawls can kick you in the ass even years after, and some people's bodies simply can't handle cold turkey (I knew someone who died from withdrawls over a year after they last used)."
> 
> The only two substances which induce withdrawals sufficient to end a person's life are Benzodiazepines and Alcohol.


 

I almost killed myself coming off benzo's. I had an unlimited supply for four or five years..taking ten bars at a time was nothing. Than I tryed go cold turkey, since I didn't remember the past 5 years of my life. It took 9 times. I was laying on a kitchen floor to stay cool and my mind was tweeking out...i was doing ok until i felt like i was about to have a seizure and the passer by's said i looked kinda sunburnt. My husband called a rehab and found out i was probably about to kill myself...so i dosed down..i don't touch those things with a ten foot pole now. Last few times I grew the balls to take half of one, i just start wing nutting out and eating alot of sugar to bring the buzz down..fuck benzo's


----------



## Ekstasis

Check out Imodium AD (diarrhea meds) it's an opiate that can't easily cross the blood brain barrier. Lots of other forums talk in-depth about this do a search.

Meclizine is good one for nausea, anxiety, helping to sleep. Ask your pharmacist and it's cheap like $5 for 100 pills. It's OTC. 

Magnesium is good for restless leg symptoms. Don't take too much. It's hard on your kidneys in excess.


----------



## GinGin

This is a pretty old thread but i figured i post this for others in the future reading since no one mentioned it in full, but i herd the Thomas recipe works wonders. I unfortunately didnt have access to money at the time to fully employ the whole list, but the parts i did take from it helped with my opiate withdrawals. heres the link in full: http://www.drugs.com/forum/featured-conditions/thomas-recipe-opiate-withdrawal-35169.html


----------



## cport420

I kicked benzos after years at high doses back in 08. Took me months of twitches , small seize movements , and all sorts of fucked shit. Prostate swole up and had to piss ever 15 mins. I'd say I didn't feel somewhat normal till the 8th month. Never ever get strung on benzos. I'd rather die than do that again. 

Kicked IV opiates in 2012 with no rehab in a dope spot with junky roommates. I can rember thinking my leg was breaking from the rods and screws and fake pain from detoxing. Really bad for two weeks and bummed junkie feeling for two months. 

The IV opiate detox was more physically hurting and extremely uncomfortable feeling. Sucks but doable. Benzos detox is fucking crazy man. Basically a really bad mindfuck from a mental and neurologically debillating disease that goes away. Some self induced bad brain candy. Thought I was dying when I cut my dose in half....lol good times


----------



## roguetrader

get some methadone or buprenorphine and slowly taper the dose down over 3-6 weeks.... you may still suffer a bit but not full on rattle..... never mix the two though - leads to precipitated withdrawal, VERY NASTY


----------



## dirty andy

Benadryl helps with twitches and insomnia. Marijuana helped me with the nausea and mental unease. Kratom took the edge off just wanting the fade. Hope this helps, it did for me. Stay strong.


----------



## roguetrader

the fucks Kratom @dirty andy ? might go by another name in UK.........


----------



## roguetrader

of course as the OP said 2 glasses of sugary water helps with the rattle - hell drink 3 you might get a nod !


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

I was gonna suggest kratom (an herb that binds to same receptors) , and Valerian root plus cannabis.

best of luck!


----------



## dirty andy

Natural replacement for bupes


----------

